# Marcum's LX3 versus LX5



## fishmanjustfish (Oct 29, 2007)

Anyone familiar with both units. I have an LX3, just wondering if there is something special with the LX5. I know it boasts more power and have heard discussions that power may not always the main issue. If I understand it correctly, the LX3 uses substantial less power than a Vexlar units. I've used both of those units side by side and chose the LX3.

Anyone have an LX5? I think their about $500 bones!


----------

